# Bosse X-Blade ATX Gaming Case - HD6950



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Will this case:
Bosse X-Blade ATX Gaming Tower Case with See Through Window & LED's - SILVER (NO

Fit a Radeon HD 6950? It's my current case, and currently fits a 4890, with a little room to spare, but not much. I'm buying a new case but not for a month or 2, so until then the Graphics card will have to fit in this one. Will it fit, or should I buy the case now and wait to get the graphics card?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

if needed i can measure inside my case. But I don't know where to measure from and to. Like do I measure from the side of the case to the bays? because what if the PCIe socket is closer to the side etc?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have about 12" from the bays to the back of the case you should be good to go.

Most 6950s are around 11"...


----------

